# Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?



## RainbowCrash (28. Mai 2012)

*Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Hey,
ich hab heute nen 2ten Bildschirm angeschlossen, n LCD den ich vor ca 2 Wochen auf eBay geschossen habe.
Ist aus nem Raucherhaushalt (hat man beim auspacken gerochen) und hing bis heute am PC meiner Schwester.
Jetzt ist das Teil zu mir umgezogen und ich frage mich wie ich dem Gelbstich des Monitors entgegenwirken kann.
Macht sich eigentlich bei allen Farben bemerkbar nur auf nem Foto erkennt man bei weiß fast keinen Unterschied, deswegen das Foto bei schwarzem Hintergrund. Für die die selber nen Farbvergleich wollen, ist S-v-N.net
Der neue ist der Linke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Mach dir da mal nicht allzuviele Hoffnungen. Das Zeug ist extrem hartnäckig. Teste mal Cilit Bang. Wenn das nicht hinhaut.....


----------



## The_Trasher (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Schaut krass aus. Ich frag mich gerade ob das Zeug nur oberflächlich drauf ist ( Wie ein eine Art Belag ) oder schon im Bildschirm 
Wenn ersteres der Fall sein sollte sowas: http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v1/502875210/magic-cleaning-eraser-with-scouring-pad.jpg

Nennt sich irgendwie Reinigungsradiergummi damit macht man normal die Fugen der Fließen sauber, kann aber auch für anderes verwendet werden


----------



## XT1024 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Auch wenn sich das Zeug entfernen lassen würde - ob das gleichmäßig wird?  (ich glaube ja beides nicht)
Mit all zu aggresiven Mittelchen an der "Scheibe" vom Monitor herumwischen/schrubben/polieren? Dann wird das ganze Ding noch "blind".
Und als Krönung zieht der Rauch bestimmt auch nach innen. 

Ich hatte mal einen ehemals "weißen" Monitor von außen versucht zu schrubben. Ergebnis:  Der sah danach etwas marmoriert aus...


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Du hast schon die Einstellungen überprüft?
In den Menüs kann man afaik auch die Gamma-Werte ändern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad bekommt man es mit einem feuchten Tuch und handelsüblicher Seife weg, teilweise kann beim Gehäuse noch etwas Kunststoffreiniger das Ergebnis etwas verbesern.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du hast schon die Einstellungen überprüft?
> In den Menüs kann man afaik auch die Gamma-Werte ändern.


 
Ich weiß gar nicht wie lange ich schon mit den Farbeinstellungen rumprobiert habe, hilft leider nicht viel.

Den Tipp vom Doc werd ich mal testen, hab bis jetzt nur mit handelsüblichem Glasreiniger versucht das ganze irgendwie sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wie lange ich schon mit den Farbeinstellungen rumprobiert habe, hilft leider nicht viel.
> 
> Den Tipp vom Doc werd ich mal testen, hab bis jetzt nur mit handelsüblichem Glasreiniger versucht das ganze irgendwie sauber zu bekommen.



Glasreiniger bringt quasi nix


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Ok das Erklärt alles. Was ist jetzt eigentlich die bessere Wahl, 0815 Küchentücher (Zewa oder so) oder doch Mikrofasertücher?
Mikrofaser soll ja nicht grade das beste sein.


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Höre doch mit dem Rauchen auf, dann hast du solche Probleme in der Zukunft nicht mehr.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Höre doch mit dem Rauchen auf, dann hast du solche Probleme in der Zukunft nicht mehr.


 
Ich rauche nicht und hab auch nicht vor in meinem Leben jemals damit anzufangen 
Steht btw auch im Startpost.


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Sorry, habe nicht gelesen. 




			
				RainbowCrash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rauche nicht und hab auch nicht vor in meinem Leben jemals damit anzufangen
> Steht btw auch im Startpost.



Sehr vernünftig!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ok das Erklärt alles. Was ist jetzt eigentlich die bessere Wahl, 0815 Küchentücher (Zewa oder so) oder doch Mikrofasertücher?
> Mikrofaser soll ja nicht grade das beste sein.



Ich hatte bisher mit den Microfasertüchern weniger Probleme  wie mit Zewa und Co


----------



## onslaught (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Also Weiß hat keinen Gelbstich ? So ein krasser Farbunterschied kann doch nicht von einem Nikotin/Teerbelag kommen, da wär das Weiß ja richtig Gelb. Die Glotze hat einen Schuß würde ich sagen.

Ansonsten google mal nach "Table-Fit" von Kiehl, das ist ein Kunststoffreiniger der schonend jeden Belag entfernt ohne die Oberfläche zu zerstören.
Microfaser darfst du nicht nehmen, die hinterlassen Schleifspuren auf glänzendem Kunststoff.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Weiß hat auch nen Gelbstich, m,an siehts nur auf einem Foto kaum


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Da ich selber rauche reinige ich meinen TFT mit Zewatüchern und einer Mischung aus milderen Haushaltsreiniger, der Kunststoff-Oberflächen nicht angreift und einem kräftigen Schuß 
Isopropanol (Isopropyl-Alkohol, 70%er reicht) aus dem/der Baumarkt/Apotheke. 
Damit entferne ich die Belagschicht und wienere zum Schluß noch mit Mikrofasertüchern und dieser Lösung/Mischung nach.  
- Greetz -


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Über Isopropanol hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, mal schauen ob ich morgen dazukomme das Teil zu säubern.
Schonmal n fettes Danke für die ganzen Tipps.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Naja Reinweiß sind die seltensten PC Teile, eher leicht Beige oder Lichtgrau. Kunststoffe neigen eh zum vergilben mit der Zeit wobei Nikotin kräftig mithilft


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Nix zu starkes, evtl. erst an einer kleinen Ecke ausprobieren, wie sehr der Kunsttoff oder die Oberfläche angegriffen wird.
Totaler Kunststoffkiller: Nagellackentferner - gibt böse Schlieren .


----------



## NCphalon (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja Reinweiß sind die seltensten PC Teile, eher leicht Beige oder Lichtgrau. Kunststoffe neigen eh zum vergilben mit der Zeit wobei Nikotin kräftig mithilft


 
Vom Panel sollte man das aber schon erwarten dürfen

==================================

Wie siehts mit den Farbprofilen unter Windows aus? Wegen irgendeinem komischen Farbprofil hatte mein 940BW auch einen Gelbstich, jetz wo ichs deaktiviert hab is er in Ordnung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raucher-LCD säubern bzw von Gelbstich befreien?*

Bin jetzt mal mit ner Mischung aus Pril und Wasser drüber gegangen und hab die Farb und Helligkeitseinstellungen nochmal neu kalibriert.
Der Gelbstich ist schon geringer geworden, ich schau mal das ich Isopropanol auftreib ich sollte irgendwo noch ne Flasche rumstehen haben.
Der Unterschied ist auch nicht mehr so extrem, mir ist aufgefallen das mein anderer Bildschirm bei der Farbtemperatur auf Cool war.

Hab jetzt noch mal Isopropanol mit rein gekippt und bin noch n paar mal drüber gegangen.
Ist mittlerweile wirklich um einiges besser geworden. Vor allem bei schwarz fällts aber immer noch stark auf.
In dem Farbprofilmenü war ich gestern schonmal, ich find´s nur irgendwie nicht mehr


----------

